# DNS Event ID: 3000



## binh817 (Aug 23, 2011)

I keep getting these messages on my DNS server, however my DNS is working fine. These messages bug me and i really want to get rid of them, can anyone assist please.

The DNS server has encountered numerous run-time events. To determine the initial cause of these run-time events, examine the DNS server event log entries that precede this event. To prevent the DNS server from filling the event log too quickly, subsequent events with Event IDs higher than 3000 will be suppressed until events are no longer being generated at a high rate.


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

So did you examine the DNS server event log entries that preceded that event? Before you get rid of the error messages, you must first identify their cause.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

software07 said:


> The DNS server has encountered numerous run-time events. To determine the initial cause of these run-time events, examine the DNS server event log entries that precede this event. To prevent the DNS server from filling the event log too quickly, subsequent events with Event IDs higher than 3000 will be suppressed until events are no longer being generated at a high rate.
> softwaredowndotcom


Nice cut and paste.


----------

